# Regular Season Game 16: Houston Rockets @ Phoenix Suns



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

​*(8-7)/(11-3)*

When/Where:
*Wednesday, November 28, 8:00 p.m. CST*
*US Airways Center* 














































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Hayes / Yao*














































*Nash / Bell / Hill / Marion / Stoudemire*


*Preview

Before the team's charter plane returned home from a recent trip to Miami, Tracy McGrady pulled aside Yao Ming for a mid-flight chat.

McGrady, sensing that things were beginning to look a little too much like last season on the offensive end, believed the two stars needed to push the rest of the team to re-implement some changes on the offensive end.

"We kind of got away from what we all worked on in training camp," McGrady said. "We went back to the way we played last year -- slowing the ball down and just trying to pound the ball on the inside. That was not how we played when we were 6-1."

The Rockets are getting back to the style that got them off to such a fast start.

Since the two stars had their mid-flight talk on the team charter, the Rockets have shifted back to their high-motion, read-and-react offense and will be counting on that offensive approach Wednesday night when they visit the Phoenix Suns.

The Rockets (8-7) had become stagnant on the offensive end before their two stars had their discussion.

Before facing the Nuggets on Saturday, Houston had gotten back to leaning on their two stars to shoulder the offense. McGrady was handling the ball in crucial situations to generate offense for himself and everyone else and, when given the chance, the Rockets were force-feeding Yao.

Unsurprisingly, that drew the defense towards Houston's two stars and forced the Rockets' other players to knock down shots from the perimeter. The Rockets, however, weren't sinking those shots, leading to a six-game losing skid.

That's when McGrady and Yao decided the team had to get back to moving the ball.

"We talked about six losses in a row," Yao said. "We didn't know what we did on offense or defense. We don't have both. We need to clear our minds and think. It starts with us, our two guys. We have to clear our mind and know what we have to do first. It starts with us and then goes to the rest of the team."

The Rockets have had better ball movement in the past two games.

During Saturday's blowout 109-81 win over Denver, McGrady and Yao were getting their shots through the flow of the offense instead of being forced to shoulder the load. The result was Houston's highest scoring effort of the season.

Despite having some trouble knocking down shots in Monday's win over the L.A. Clippers, the Rockets were able to pull away late because McGrady got shots within the read-and-react scheme. He scored 10 points in the first four minutes of the fourth quarter to boost the Rockets to an 88-71 win.

The Rockets averaged 98.5 points on 46.3 percent shooting over those two wins. Obviously, Houston is hoping to have even better offensive numbers in the coming weeks. But the Rockets believe the only way they're going to become a tough team to defend is by being a team with more motion.

That's why McGrady and Yao pushed for the change.

"It's going to take some time to get this offense down," Rockets point guard Rafer Alston said. "But we just need to be aggressive and keep passing the ball."

The Rockets could certaily use that sort of play against the Suns.

Despite all the talk about Phoenix's offense, the Suns has given the Rockets plenty of trouble with their defensive schemes. Houston surpased triple digits in a 115-105 loss to Phoenix on Nov. 17, but the Rockets shot a meager 39.3 percent in that performance.

Yao actually had one of his toughest games of the season against the Suns, scoring just 12 points on 4-of-17 shooting. How did the Suns -- a team lacking a bunch of big bodies -- do it? They simply doubled Yao with one of their lightning-quick players as soon as the center caught a pass.

Since the Rockets are trying to improve their ball movement, they're hoping they can expose Phoenix's aggression towards Yao by swinging the ball to the weak side of the floor.

"We have to be really, really smart," Yao said. "We know what we should do on offense when (defenses) front me. We know we need to move the ball to the next guy and attack immediately."

That's the team that the Rockets were over the start of the season.

While the team hadn't scored in bunches and was still seeking a rhythm, the Rockets had at least become a team that was trying to make the extra pass and forcing defenses to defend everyone rather than key in on McGrady or Yao.

It just took a flight between Miami and Houston to get back to it.

"We said that we had to get back to playing the type of offense that we played the first six or seven games of the season," McGrady said. "That's what we did."


Suns Update: The Suns had their league-best eight-game winning streak snapped Monday night with a road loss to Golden State. But even with the setback, Phoenix is off to one of its best starts in franchise history. The Suns are once again the league's highest scoring team at 108.9 point per game. Steve Nash leads the league with 11 assists per game.*


_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Damn, just when we start a two game win streak and get back over .500 we play Phoenix. The only way we win this game is if we are on fire and they are not.

We just don't match up well against this team. Both Yao and Mac must score in the 30's, Rafer needs to shoot it at a 50% clip, Battier has to lockdown the guy he guards and has to score at least 10pt.

Just to many things that must go right in order for us to win. I am a Rocket fan but, it's all about matchups.

Hopefully after the game someone can tell me, "That's why they play the game!" This would be a nice win for us! Go Rockets!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

If history has shown us anything, it is that we will get killed by the Suns. The Rockets always invent ways to lose to this team.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't think we can win this. We are not ready yet.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

always nervous to play PHX


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Rockets ROCK! Get the SUNS!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

If Alston either plays like he did in the last game. OR he gets very little game time.

We can win this.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

how bout' that "Franchise"  I know it's early, but still....


----------



## Khm3r (Feb 10, 2005)

I'm loving how the offense is working with yao. They are finding yao before the suns can even double team him.


----------



## Khm3r (Feb 10, 2005)

STEVE FRANCIS! :yay:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

It looks like Francis has completely replaced head in the line up.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

YAY Rafer made a 3.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

We keep giving up the lead. We had an 11 point lead two times in the game, in which the Suns came back from fast.

We should have gone into the half with a double digit lead, but instead, its only 4 points...

Yao has too many turnovers...Tmac and Steve need to penetrate more, I think...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

If we are going with a 8 man rotation this should be it.

Yao
Scola/Hayes
Battier/Wells
McGrady
Francis/(James-Alston)

9 man rotation

Yao
Scola/Hayes
Battier/Wells
McGrady/Head
Francis/(James-Alston)

10 man rotation

Yao/Mutombo
Scola/Hayes
Battier/Wells
McGrady/Head
Francis/(James-Alston)

We cant afford to have both James & Alston in the rotation. And definately not on the court at the same time.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I am just happy to see Yao getting some points this game.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Whats with TMAC's FTs????????????????

Its been going on for awhile lately.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

So...4 point lead at the half, and 4 pt lead going into the 4th.

It'll be a close one, unless we phail in the 4th like always...


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Yao Should Have Sooo Taken That Three!!!!

Xd


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

How do the Suns get three rebounds in a row???????????

Comeon their tallest player is 6'9


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

we playing with some fire! I like


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Yao with a technical foul. :lol: What did he say?


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

Krimzon said:


> Yao with a technical foul. :lol: What did he say?


i thought it was just delay of game T


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I LOVE the Rockets but they can frustrate me so much.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah Batman


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

94-92 Rockets with 2:30 left. This is a really close game.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

TMAC needs to get these FTs


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Dang though we had shots........


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Get Rafer off the court..........


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I hate to say I told you so, Rick! GameBall Stevie Francis!


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Adelman continues to learn.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL I want Rafer to get off the court then he gets the breakaway basket...........

I will keep my mouth shut from now on.

It feels so good to get a win against the Suns


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

WOW. We won! :clap: It looks like Francis will get some time now.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

YEAH STEVIE!!! i almost had a heart attack watching this game MAN what a game!!!:yay::clap2::allhail::jump::buddies::cbanana: man big win though


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

wow we beat the suns. i dont believe it. and they didnt run yao off the court.


----------



## Khm3r (Feb 10, 2005)

:yay: WE WIN! STEVE FRANCIS BABY! 

Now lets see how BROOKS can do! =P


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Steve Francis needs to start. 

Understand now, Adelman?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> If history has shown us anything, it is that we will get killed by the Suns. The Rockets always invent ways to lose to this team.


History has been rewritten!!!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

And what the heck happened. Did the Rockets finally figure out how to use Yao against the suns? This is the most I seen Yao score on the Suns in a long time.
What a hell of a game, 31/13. Over the last 6 years Yao has always struggled against this team.

Franics is looking better and better. 7 assists, and only 1 TO, and he made a few great shots, and has been feeding Yao great as of late.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

:eek8::eek8::eek8::eek8:


----------



## Khm3r (Feb 10, 2005)

This game Aldeman figured out how to use Yao against the Suns. Can they use the same type of plan against every other team? (GOLDEN STATE TOMORROW) Would it work? Or is this just Aldeman's offense coming together?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

It's great that Francis is playing well. This should push Alston and James to play better if they want to stay in the rotation.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

wowowowowwowo


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Cornholio said:


> It's great that Francis is playing well. This should push Alston and James to play better if they want to stay in the rotation.


Looks as if Head has lost his minutes to Francis. 2 games ago, only 10 minutes barely, last game 4 mins, tonight, 0 minutes.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I still dont like James & Rafer being in the rotation Head should take one of their minutes. 

But other than that I am so happy. 

We beat the Suns at their home.


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

Hopefully every night can be like this, well minus the free-throw suckage of Tmac. It's still a work in progress but once we click, we should make a great run towards mid-late season


----------



## Khm3r (Feb 10, 2005)

Why the hate on Rafer still? He had 15pts, 4 reb, 4asst, 2stl tonight, and last night he 17pts, 5reb, 9asst. If Rafer keeps shooting like this, I say keep him in the rotation. Now James is another thing. Let Head take James minutes.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Rafer has been shooting great as of late, and has had decent games as well. I just hope he somewhat maintains this. Otherwise, we are all going to be in for a disappointment.

James, well he just needs to fade out all together. He just plain sucks


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Cornholio said:


> It's great that Francis is playing well. This should push Alston and James to play better if they want to stay in the rotation.


you bet only 30pts this game? hahahaha :lol:

Was everyone else afraid? I know I was :biggrin:


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

If Alston keeps this up, he can keep his spot. I rather have Francis come off the bench then start. James? He needs to work harder or he will find himself on the bench for many games.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> you bet only 30pts this game? hahahaha :lol:
> 
> Was everyone else afraid? I know I was :biggrin:


I bet everything last week, against Miami I think. So now I'll have to go slow with the points. :biggrin:

There's nothing cool you can buy now anyway.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Holy crap nice game from Francis and his shot late in the 4th. Go Stevie.

This was a huge win cause it shows we're on that level.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Holy Franchise! What a game. Congrats Stevie, it's time to get Stevie in the starting lineup and James to be traded. And instead of James, Head needs to get minutes.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

this win was a nice B-day present!


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

i think this game is the start of somthing great.


----------

